# How common/popular are orange dalmatian bettas?



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Like in pet stores?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

They used to be less common but now there is at least one in the "stock" between the 4 or 5 pet stores at any one time. My mom's fish is half dalmatian so the strain is leaking (if you want to call it that)


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh okay thanks. Well what about oranges, yellows, or cellophanes?


----------



## ukandy (Jul 29, 2012)

i have a yellow halfmoon


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Where did you get him?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I think it depends what stores you have and what sort of bettas they stock. They'd be uncommon at my petsmart, but I've seen them at other stores. I'd say they're somewhere in the middle!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh that's good to hear! I really like them because they have the furthest markings from a wild betta I can think of and I want them to be around as long as I'm around. And as long as they're in demand then they will hopefully be around...


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

i have a yellow VT  

i don't think they are rare, but they are definitely not common. i got my VT a Petsmart


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I just hope people continue to breed those orange Dalmatians because they are my favorite and I love em. I would breed them to keep them going but hats way too much work and money... So I'm just hoping other breeders continue to breed them...


----------



## ukandy (Jul 29, 2012)

finnfinnfriend said:


> Where did you get him?


Im in the UK and got him from a breeder. He was the only one ive ever seen. I may breed him at a laater date if i find a nice female.


----------



## BettaBaited (May 22, 2012)

I have never seen a dalmation betta in real life.  I think they are totally beautiful, but can't afford them onlline. So I guess I will just stalk them until I get one...


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

They're schmexy. I like darker bodied fish (which is why I like my mom's purpley dalmatian so much) but the spots are really nice! I'll have to try to get better pics ofhim.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Dalmatians are pretty shmexy....


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

:O I think petco has everything now...

As for rarity of colors... Im seriously at a loss for my own fish's coloring. he's sometimes white... and sometimes blue with some yellow iridescence. then sometimes when the lights are dim he's green.... 
his body is of a flesh tone which also turns partially green under dim lighting :O

one of the members on here, i think it's atena. has the most gorgeous Orange VT betta I've ever seen :O


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

I just got an orange dalmatian vt from my LPS. I really didnt need another betta right now, but he was sooo pretty


----------

